# B&B might have been bitten by a brown recluse spider



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

B&B could use your prayers, this evening we found what looks like a spider bite on her lower back, first thing we did was check out what a brown recluse bite looked like, their is puss where the bite is, so tomorrow morning we will take her to the vet. I pray it isn't a spider bite, but it looks alot like the picture I found on the internet. Thanks for your prayers, I'll let you know what happens at the vets.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

so sorry I hope she is ok  I hate when stuff like this happens it is so scary


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Paula, B&B is in my prayers. I hope it's nothing serious. I'm glad you found it right away. Hoping for good news from your vet tomorrow!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh Paula i will definitely be keeping B&B in my prayers. Please let us know what the vets says.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear this. Please keep us posted and we hope to hear good news from you tomorrow :grouphug:


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Let us know how she is tomorrow. I'll be praying for her.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

If it's a brown recluse the bite will grow quickly and spread very quickly. Please keep an eye on it. My husband got bit by a brown recluse and he had a small bite turn into a huge open sore over 2 inches wide in just a couple hours.
It began to turn black in a little under 4 hours,he was in the ER w/ a area of open skin the size of a palm print by that evening.
Don't wait if it's a brown recluse it acts very rapidly!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm praying for your sweet girl Paula..Take care my friend..Let us know what the says.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

michellerobison said:


> If it's a brown recluse the bite will grow quickly and spread very quickly. Please keep an eye on it. My husband got bit by a brown recluse and he had a small bite turn into a huge open sore over 2 inches wide in just a couple hours.
> It began to turn black in a little under 4 hours,he was in the ER w/ a area of open skin the size of a palm print by that evening.
> Don't wait if it's a brown recluse it acts very rapidly!



Paula, do you have an ER clinic in your area? I wouldn't wait until tomorrow. As Michele said, the venom is necrotic and will kill the surrounding tissue.

Brown Recluse Spider Bite Poisoning in Dogs | PetMD

The Symptoms of Spider Bites in Canines | eHow.com


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

((Paula))

Thinking of you and B&B - I hope that everything turns out well.

~Allie


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Paula, prayers to little B&B. Please keep us posted.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh no, I hope it's not a spider bite. I'll be praying it's not & little B&B is going to be fine.rayer:rayer:rayer:rayer:rayer:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

OUCH!! 

I don't know if these are the sites you visited, but posting them won't do any harm. The second site list a time line.

THE BROWN RECLUSE SPIDER

Brown Recluse Spider Bite in Cats and Dogs | Prevention & Treatment of Brown Recluse Spider Bite : PetsMD Pet Health

Will keep her in my thoughts. :wub:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Matilda's mommy said:


> B&B could use your prayers, this evening we found what looks like a spider bite on her lower back, first thing we did was check out what a brown recluse bite looked like, their is puss where the bite is, so tomorrow morning we will take her to the vet. I pray it isn't a spider bite, but it looks alot like the picture I found on the internet. Thanks for your prayers, I'll let you know what happens at the vets.


There are varying degrees of symptoms after a brown recluse bites you. A female brown is the most dangerous. I've was bitten in 1986 and have a hugh scar from it. Jassmine was bitten right after we moved to our new location. It was on her chest and she was nursing puppies at the time. She did not need surgery like I did because I knew what to do for her. You can get really sick with a brown bite and some people it sluffs off and others it doesn't. It is something to take very seriously. The correct dose of antibiotics given early will prevent it from progressing to being like Michelle's husbands did. The right antibiotic too. Not everyone has systemic reactions to the bite. The interesting thing that is happening now with people bitten by brown recluse spiders is that they are culturing out to having MRSA. Keep a close eye on BB in the mean time before you are able to get to a vet. Prayers are with you.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

oh no! I pray that it isn't serious! yes please let us know (and give her tones of my kisses)

hugs
Kat


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh Paula! 
I am late coming here to this---I will pray for wisdom and a proper diagnosis for B & B. 
My all time question for God will be "why on earth did you make spiders?" I see no redeeming value in them. In fact they are not allowed space near me! :hiding::hiding:
And a brown recluse of all things! YIKES---the dream of my sleepless nights!:new_shocked::new_shocked:
Please let us know what is going on!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OMG! Paula after reading these posts.....I sure hope you are wrong!!!! 

We'll all be on pins and needles until you can get back to update us! :w00t:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, Paula, I'm so sorry to hear this. Thoughts with you all and B&B. I hope all will be OK. {{{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Paula, so sorry. My bichon wast bitten by one years ago. It was a hard time for us, but we got through it. Please let us know how she is doing. I'll be praying.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

After what you have been through with B&B, you don't need this. I would take her to the ER and not wait. I hope it is nothing serious. Hang in there!:grouphug:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh no! Poor thing, I really pray that it wasn't a brown recluse! I hate spiders!  Let us know ASAP how she is doing.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I pray that B&B will be okay. Please keep us updated.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh my.....lots of prayers. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

How is she this morning?


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

omg i just now read this , i pray it wasnt a spider !! sounds soo scary .


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Just now seeing this, I pray it was something else. Please update us when you can!!!!:wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh no! I hope it wasnt a spider bite...please let us know how B&B is doing today whenever you get a chance!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh poor little B&B! I agree with others that said to take her to ER because if indeed it is tbe BR spider, time is of the essence in getting things under control.

Another thought I had was did she have any shots recently? My Missy had what is called a 'sterile abcess' .It sure was nasty looking .I spotted it late at night and got her to vet first thing in AM. In the meantime I put warm salt water compresses on it and it did help it drain and at vets she was given antibiotics and was told to continue with the compresses.

Will be checking back to see how your precious little girl is doing.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - I'm sorry. I just saw this. I'm praying that Buttons and Bows is okay. I once had a spider bite right under my eye and it blew up like someone punched me. Luckily it went down after antihistamines. Vermont has a lot of spiders -- but they do trap and eat mosquitos so I don't mind them -- as long as they leave me alone. Anxious to hear from you.rayer:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I hope she's doing OK and it's nothing serious.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh no. That is so scary!! How is B&B doing? Sending positive thoughts to your baby.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm just reading this. Praying all is well.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Paula, I hope that your wrong and its just a bug bite or another type of spider. After reading the post about the brown recluse I sure prayer that isn't what happened!!! 
I had to run Zoey to the ER a couple of weeks ago for a bug or spider bite. I was getting ready to go to the movie with a friend and noticed she was doing a lot of licking. She would take a couple of steps, lick, couple of steps, lick ect...... when I looked she was red, swollen and I could see a little bump. I went to the dreaded ER hospital instead of the movie. They said it was either a spider bite or a bug bite and she probably squatted down to potty and it bite her. Bless her heart, it turned out to be nothing but discomfort and she had to sleep in a onsie to keep her from licking it. It was much better the next day and you couldn't even tell it happened by that evening. I hope B&B's bite isn't any more serious than what happened to Zoey. 
I hope to see an update soon that she's fine.
:grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

she was ok all evening, but early this morning she woke vomiting and shaking, she is at the vets, now it's just waiting. The bite sight now has a scab on the bite but puss around it, I hope it wasn't a brown recluse, we have gone through the RV many times checking, nothing, but she loves to sit outside under the awning in her xpen. Matilda hates going outside but i checked her also.I'm on pins and needles, I'll let you know when dh gets home. Keep praying


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Matilda's mommy said:


> she was ok all evening, but early this morning she woke vomiting and shaking, she is at the vets, now it's just waiting. The bite sight now has a scab on the bite but puss around it, I hope it wasn't a brown recluse, we have gone through the RV many times checking, nothing, but she loves to sit outside under the awning in her xpen. Matilda hates going outside but i checked her also.I'm on pins and needles, I'll let you know when dh gets home. Keep praying


sorry to read that she kept shaking and vomiting this morning 

I'll keep praying for good news

hugs
Kat


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Waiting with you for an update! Hugs and prayers.


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

oh :sorry: Praying for you and B&B


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Dh and B&B are back from the vets, it wasn't a brown recluse bite, the vet said to watch it close, but not to worry. Praise God, they arien't sure what bit her, but it wasn't a spider. Thank you soooooo much for your prayers and good wishes


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Dh and B&B are back from the vets, it wasn't a brown recluse bite, the vet said to watch it close, but not to worry. Praise God, they arien't sure what bit her, but it wasn't a spider. Thank you soooooo much for your prayers and good wishes


WOHOO Glad that it wasn't a spider bite :chili:

Did the vet comment about what can be the cause to this? 


Matilda's mommy said:


> early this morning she woke vomiting and shaking


oh I hope she is all well.

hugs
Kat


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - I'm so sorry that B&B was so sick this morning. So what else is around there that could bite her? Bugs, ticks? Hate not knowing. Did the vet give your DH anything to take or throw any idea out there of what it could be? Any antihistamine? I'm praying that she'll be fine and this will pass quickly. Poor baby.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Dh and B&B are back from the vets, it wasn't a brown recluse bite, the vet said to watch it close, but not to worry. Praise God, they arien't sure what bit her, but it wasn't a spider. Thank you soooooo much for your prayers and good wishes


Whew! I am so glad!


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

Thank God it was not a brs, I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

What great news...she'll probably need a few extra treats today to make her feel better.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> Paula - I'm so sorry that B&B was so sick this morning. So what else is around there that could bite her? Bugs, ticks? Hate not knowing. Did the vet give your DH anything to take or throw any idea out there of what it could be? Any antihistamine? I'm praying that she'll be fine and this will pass quickly. Poor baby.


 
we are winter visitor's so I don't think the vets spend alot of time with you.:angry: I should have went I would have ask more questions then my husband. B&B seems to be doing ok now, we caught her trying to knock over the garbage and she's back barking:w00t: can't keep that ol' gal down:wub:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

:chili::chili: NO nasty spider bite! Great news!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> we are winter visitor's so I don't think the vets spend alot of time with you.:angry: I should have went I would have ask more questions then my husband. B&B seems to be doing ok now, we caught her trying to knock over the garbage and she's back barking:w00t: can't keep that ol' gal down:wub:


Oh I know that feeling. Remember when I was in CA ready to board a plane and my DH called to say Tyler had jumped out of his arms on the couch and landed "kind of funny." He was at the vet and I was sticking in "did you ask her this, did you ask her that???" He was then with her and I had him asking "What grade LP..." We're best at the docs for sure. Sounds like she's doing fine now..nothing like garbage to cheer them up. Tyler's aka "Garbage Dog" since he loves to run down the hall to the trash compactor room.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I just saw this post and I was thinking that if it's a brown recluse you should not wait until the next day to see the vet. Sooooooooo glad it wasn't. Maybe it was a bad fly.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Paula -- Just now seeing this post, and I'm so glad that I read the entire thread as I was freaking out when I read your original post.

Praise God that B&B wasn't bitten by a brown recluse, and that she's doing better. 

When I was a child we had a chi that was bitten by a brown recluse and died from it.

Sending lots more prayers that B&B continues to be just fine. Hugs to you. I'm sure that you didn't get ANY sleep last night.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Thank goodness it wasnt that spider but its unfortunate that you don't know what "got her". Could there be red ants or something like that in your area? Anyways, just GLAD to know she's ok!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Dh and B&B are back from the vets, it wasn't a brown recluse bite, the vet said to watch it close, but not to worry. Praise God, they arien't sure what bit her, but it wasn't a spider. Thank you soooooo much for your prayers and good wishes


Praise God it wasn't a brown recluse. :chili:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Thank goodness!!!! :smheat: I've been thinking about B&B all morning!


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I'm late to this thread, but I'm so relieved that it wasn't a brown recluse spider. Give that little girl lots of snuggles from everybody.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Glad it wasn't a brown recluse. Our Dalmatian had a small spider crawl in her nose while sleeping and bit her. It swelled her nose almost closed and it was just a tiny spider. Can't imagine if it had been a larger one or recluse....


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

:smheat: Praise the Lord! I'm so glad she is feeling better and that it was not a brown recluse. I'm just wondering what it could be. Poor little thing. :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

michellerobison said:


> Glad it wasn't a brown recluse. Our Dalmatian had a small spider crawl in her nose while sleeping and bit her. It swelled her nose almost closed and it was just a tiny spider. Can't imagine if it had been a larger one or recluse....


I am about to go to bed and I can't imagine how I will sleep! Yesterday I killed a spider in my LR! We don't have BRS here --- at least I never heard of them but then I don't speak Greek so who knows? Greeks would not know either; I am sure! If you don't hear from me again you will know why! :wacko1::wacko1::smtease:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

That is great....I was so worried. We have the brown recluse here and I know of people that have been bitten by them.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Dh and B&B are back from the vets, it wasn't a brown recluse bite, the vet said to watch it close, but not to worry. Praise God, they arien't sure what bit her, but it wasn't a spider. Thank you soooooo much for your prayers and good wishes


Oh, sweet Paula, I am just reading this. Although I started praying after reading your initial post ... I am so thankful reading that Matilda is going to be okay. Thank you, God.

Any idea yet what could have bitten her? Erin has a good question about it possibly being a red ant.

Sending love and hugs to you and Matilda.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I"m late to this news. THANK GOODNESS B&B's bite wasn't a spider bite! Those are no joke. I hope she feels better and her bite mark heals quickly!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am just seeing this...Thank God B&B is doing well and it is nothing serious. Give her an extra big hug from me!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

:chili:I just read this,so glad B&B is going to be ok.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Thank goodness!!!!! I was really worried about her.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

So So So glad to hear it was not a spider bite. You must of been so worried ! Hope she heals super quickly !


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

so happy all is ok


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Wow after reading about this type of spider I'm praying that is not the bad one. Poor baby


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Praise God - glad she is doing well!


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Hugs! Glad all is OK.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Dh and B&B are back from the vets, it wasn't a brown recluse bite, the vet said to watch it close, but not to worry. Praise God, they arien't sure what bit her, but it wasn't a spider. Thank you soooooo much for your prayers and good wishes


I don't want to scare you. A lot of doctors and veterinarians have never seen a brown spider bite and don't realize the many different types of symptoms that can be had. When I was bitten and then my daughter a month later all the doctors kept saying it wasn't a spider bite and that we didn't have brown recluses in NCK. I caught one in a baby food jar, the biggest I could get, and gave it to the doubting doctor. I had surgery and skin grafting and I caught Shannon's soon enough she only needed the high doses of antibiotics.

The nausea and vomiting about 12 hours after the bite tells me it may well be a brown bite. As an RN when I was working ER and a person with a brown bite would come in and the doctor was misdiagnosing it and the person was in a whole lot of pain, it was hard not to say anything. (I usually got wrote up and then quietly thanked later as I was being fired) The bites don't all look the same and symptoms are not all the same for different people. It depended on how the body was reacting to the venom. They don't "bite" they are usually squished up against the body part. Only the females are potent. I did a lot of research and not on the WWW back then when this happened to Shannon (daughter) and myself. They can be aggressive, I've had them jump at me when I disturbed them under a cabnet. Believe me when I say I can recognize a brown recluse in a heartbeat. 
Please watch closely. If she hadn't gotten sick I wouldn't have worried. She did have a reaction.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Paula, I'm so glad it wasn't a spider bite and I hope this is better for her soon. Please keep us updated and give her a big hug.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

I posted the URL last night but maybe this print out would be more helpful. Please watch her very closely.:wub:

*Brown Recluse Spider Bite in Cats and Dogs | PetsMD Pet Health*



*SIGNS & SYMPTOMS*


10 minutes after bite: 

Constriction of capillaries around bite site










Brown Recluse Spider


2-6 hours after bite: 

Red, swollen area surrounding bite site
Localized pain surrounding bite site
Fever
Nausea
12 hours after bite: 

Blister forms at bite site
7-10 days after bite: 

Rapid cell damage surrounding bite site
Bite site with a black center
Symptoms are dependent on how much venom is injected into the bite site and how your pet’s body reacts to it. In a small percentage of cases, a systemic reaction may occur, usually 24-48 hours after the bite. Symptoms include fever, joint pain, weakness, vomiting, seizures, blood disorders, and kidney failure.


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

:Flowers 2:Max hopes you will get better soon B&B.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

I thought about your precious baby girl at work today.  I'm so glad she's on the mend. Give her a big smooch and hug from me.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I hope B&B is okay and doing better today! 
:hugging:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh I sure am glad it wasnt a spider bite. I hope Miss B&B is feeling better.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:chili::chili:Read the great news .I hope what ever bit her went far away to never return...


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Great news!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:w00t:OH MY GOSH, B&B is back in rare form:HistericalSmiley: she is acting like a puppy:chili: she's flyin around the RV and barking like crazy:blush: (I'm sure my RV neighbors arien't thrilled), the bite or whatever it is has scabed over, I'll try and get a few pictures of her this week, it's so hard for me to believe she will turn 12 in Feb, the vets are always surprised they think she's 8.:chili: What would we do with out the crazy ol' gal:wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

great great news !


----------

